# BnB Newbie :)



## Mrs.Matthews

Hello Everyone,
My names Tabitha. I am a newbie to BnB. I have read a couple post before but decided it was time to actually create my own account after reading a couple post regarding some symptoms I was having myself. My husband and I have been trying for baby #1 for 6 years. Its a pleasure to meet everyone and wishing everyone a :bfp:real soon!


:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## Mrs.Matthews

angel2010 said:


> Welcome!

Thank You!


----------



## BabyFever1987

I am new also. Welcome as well. Wishing you the best.


----------



## Mrs.Matthews

BabyFever1987 said:


> I am new also. Welcome as well. Wishing you the best.

Welcome as well! How long have you been TTC? Hoping you get your BFP soon!!


----------



## BabyFever1987

I actually just had my IUD removed on the 19th of December. So we just started. I hope it's not a long journey. I hope you get your BFP soon also! You deserve it after all this time!!


----------



## Mrs.Matthews

BabyFever1987 said:


> I actually just had my IUD removed on the 19th of December. So we just started. I hope it's not a long journey. I hope you get your BFP soon also! You deserve it after all this time!!


Thank You! 
I'll say a prayer for you. Please keep me updated with your journey! I am in my TWW (7dpo) hopefully I'll get my BFP in 5 days!! Merry Christmas to you and your family!


----------



## robinator

Hi! :hi:


----------



## Chris77

:hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## Mrs.Matthews

robinator said:


> Hi! :hi:

Hello Robinator!!


----------



## Mrs.Matthews

robinator said:


> Hi! :hi:

Oh Bless your heart! Your child is beautiful! Congrats!!


----------



## Mrs.Matthews

Chris77 said:


> :hi: Welcome to BnB!

Thank You!
Congrats on the BFP!! Merry Christmas :)


----------



## Mrs.Matthews

xJG30 said:


> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


Thank You!


----------



## Jai Me

Hello and Welcome to BnB Tabitha! 

Im also TTC #1! Im so hoping and praying this month is my month, Too soon to tell just yet. Just got my positive OPK on Thursday, Im planning on testing on January 5th or there abouts. Good luck to you!
:dust::af:


----------



## Mrs.Matthews

Jai Me said:


> Hello and Welcome to BnB Tabitha!
> 
> Im also TTC #1! Im so hoping and praying this month is my month, Too soon to tell just yet. Just got my positive OPK on Thursday, Im planning on testing on January 5th or there abouts. Good luck to you!
> :dust::af:

Hello Jai Me,
I hope you get that :bfp:real soon!!! I caved and tested this morning and got a :bfn:.. But I still have a couple days so I'm trying to remain optimistic. 
Keep me updated on your TTC Journey! I'm going to test again in 2-3 days. :) :dust::dust:


----------



## storm4mozza

Hey welcome to BnB


----------



## Mrs.Matthews

Thank You Storm4mozza,
Congrats on your new pregnancy!!


----------



## vhal_x

Welcome :wave: xx


----------



## Mrs.Matthews

vhal_x said:


> Welcome :wave: xx

Thank You Vhal_x!! 
:hi:


----------



## Jai Me

Hey Tabitha, Have any symptoms? How ya feeling? Im trying to stay positive, another day down still got about 10 days left of TWW.


----------



## Mrs.Matthews

Jai Me said:


> Hey Tabitha, Have any symptoms? How ya feeling? Im trying to stay positive, another day down still got about 10 days left of TWW.

Hello Jai Me,
Symptoms include: Lower abdominal cramping, sore breast front and side, fatigue, weak arms like I cannot lift anything, frequent urination and (sorry tmi) gassy. I folded and took a HPT this morning and got a :bfn: 

How are you feeling?
Any symptoms??
I hope we both get our :bfp: this month!! 
Keep me posted!!


----------



## Jai Me

Mrs.Matthews said:


> Jai Me said:
> 
> 
> Hey Tabitha, Have any symptoms? How ya feeling? Im trying to stay positive, another day down still got about 10 days left of TWW.
> 
> Hello Jai Me,
> Symptoms include: Lower abdominal cramping, sore breast front and side, fatigue, weak arms like I cannot lift anything, frequent urination and (sorry tmi) gassy. I folded and took a HPT this morning and got a :bfn:
> 
> How are you feeling?
> Any symptoms??
> I hope we both get our :bfp: this month!!
> Keep me posted!!Click to expand...

No symptoms here. A little annoyed! LOL
a friend of mine announced she is pregnant with her third child on FB, this evening. So im feeling like " geeze Louise " , can I get my first. :/

I feel like I have a great chance of getting my BFP this cycle. I've taken Clomid, used Pre-seed, confirmed positive OPK, and BD every day during my fertile time. So I will light a candle, say a prayer and hope!
Good luck! I hope af doesn't show!


----------



## Mrs.Matthews

Jai Me said:


> Mrs.Matthews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jai Me said:
> 
> 
> Hey Tabitha, Have any symptoms? How ya feeling? Im trying to stay positive, another day down still got about 10 days left of TWW.
> 
> Hello Jai Me,
> Symptoms include: Lower abdominal cramping, sore breast front and side, fatigue, weak arms like I cannot lift anything, frequent urination and (sorry tmi) gassy. I folded and took a HPT this morning and got a :bfn:
> 
> How are you feeling?
> Any symptoms??
> I hope we both get our :bfp: this month!!
> Keep me posted!!Click to expand...
> 
> No symptoms here. A little annoyed! LOL
> a friend of mine announced she is pregnant with her third child on FB, this evening. So im feeling like " geeze Louise " , can I get my first. :/
> 
> I feel like I have a great chance of getting my BFP this cycle. I've taken Clomid, used Pre-seed, confirmed positive OPK, and BD every day during my fertile time. So I will light a candle, say a prayer and hope!
> Good luck! I hope af doesn't show!Click to expand...


LOL I know exactly what you mean! If feels like everyone around me is getting pregnant.. Makes me think "Can a girl get a break". :laugh2: Don't feel discouraged about not having any "symptoms" yet! I was reading that a lot of women do not have any symptoms until further along and get a :bfp: I also take Clomid (150mg) and Provera. I have two more days before I can "test" even though I'm basically POAS every time I go to the bathroom lol.. Thank god for IC's!! I'll say a prayer for you tonight! 
10 more days!! :happydance: :dust: 
If you ever need someone to vent to, I'm always around!! 
Stay Positive :hugs:


----------



## BabyFever1987

Mrs.Matthews said:


> BabyFever1987 said:
> 
> 
> I actually just had my IUD removed on the 19th of December. So we just started. I hope it's not a long journey. I hope you get your BFP soon also! You deserve it after all this time!!
> 
> 
> Thank You!
> I'll say a prayer for you. Please keep me updated with your journey! I am in my TWW (7dpo) hopefully I'll get my BFP in 5 days!! Merry Christmas to you and your family!Click to expand...

Thank you!! I will say one for you also. Keep me updated as well. I am always looking for new friends in this journey.


----------



## Jai Me

I will try to stay more positive!!! Thanks for the support. :thumbup:
Today is only 4 dpo, I am feeling kinda crampy today, but feeling good. I am back to work, which shall keep me busier! Being off for 5 days was nice, I have to admit. I am looking forward to New Year's Eve, this is our Wedding Anniversary!!:hugs:
I am going to wait until CD 30 which will be 1/5/12 to test if AF hasn't shown up. I dont have any tests laying around, so that'll make it easier. 
So Im down to 9 days!!! I hope you get :bfp: and the :witch: stays away!!!
Any plans for New Year's Eve?


----------



## Mrs.Matthews

Hello Ladies,
Today I broke down and took a test.. Of course, it was a big :bfn: 
Honestly, I'm :sad2: and starting to doubt this is my month. It's crazy though because all symptoms are still present. I don't know what to think. I still have two more days before its time to test. So I'm gonna try to remain somewhat optimistic. 

How was your day? Any new symptoms?


----------



## Jai Me

Your definitely not out until AF shows. My best friend didn't get her BFP until she got to CD 34. so there is still hope!!


----------



## Mrs.Matthews

Jai Me said:


> Your definitely not out until AF shows. My best friend didn't get her BFP until she got to CD 34. so there is still hope!!

Hubby is making me call the Dr. Something is def. wrong. I do not think I am pregnant. My abdominal cramps are almost becoming unbearable. Other symptoms are fading. Breast are slightly sore and arms still feel weak. I'll update when I know more :(


----------



## Jai Me

Oh NO! I hope everything is alright! keep me posted!!!


----------



## Mrs.Matthews

Jai Me said:


> Oh NO! I hope everything is alright! keep me posted!!!

Hi Jai Me,
I went to the Dr. today and I won't get my results until tomorrow. I'm so depressed! I took 2 hpt's today and both came back :bfn: 
How was your day???
Any symptoms?


----------



## Jai Me

Mrs.Matthews said:


> Jai Me said:
> 
> 
> Oh NO! I hope everything is alright! keep me posted!!!
> 
> Hi Jai Me,
> I went to the Dr. today and I won't get my results until tomorrow. I'm so depressed! I took 2 hpt's today and both came back :bfn:
> How was your day???
> Any symptoms?Click to expand...

Hello Tabitha,
Im sorry you got those BFN. :(
I've been very busy today, so the day flew by thankfully.
Today is 5dpo, I felt like
I has an increased amount of cm and Im super emotional.
I can't wait until next week! Keep me posted on
any new news. 
Talk to ya later! :)


----------



## storm4mozza

Hey welcome to BnB and goodluck TTC x :dust:


----------



## Mrs.Matthews

storm4mozza said:


> Hey welcome to BnB and goodluck TTC x :dust:

Thank You!
Congrats on your pregnancy!


----------



## Jai Me

How are you feeling today? Im doing good, I was so busy from sun up to sun down. 
Im glad to finally crawl in bed. Did af arrive?


----------



## Mrs.Matthews

Jai Me said:


> How are you feeling today? Im doing good, I was so busy from sun up to sun down.
> Im glad to finally crawl in bed. Did af arrive?

Hello!!
I have been hurting pretty bad the last couple days, but I'm a trooper lol. Thank you for asking!! 
Your getting closer to testing!! Any symptoms?? I hope you get your :bfp:
Af has not found me lol so my dr is throwing me back on my meds starting Monday :-( then on to the wait again lol
I hope you have a great day today!!


----------



## Jai Me

Hello! I hope your feeling better today. I guess I'm getting closer but it still feels like forever. I've been very emotional lately, I catch myself so many times upset over nothing. I feel irritated at times. Im normally only this emotional around my menses. So I don't know what's up. 
We are about to go to dinner to Celebrate our anniversary tomorrow, we thought it would be better going today instead of New Years Day. 

Talk to you soon, Today is 7 dpo for me. This is gonna be a long weekend!!!


----------



## Mrs.Matthews

Jai Me said:


> Hello! I hope your feeling better today. I guess I'm getting closer but it still feels like forever. I've been very emotional lately, I catch myself so many times upset over nothing. I feel irritated at times. Im normally only this emotional around my menses. So I don't know what's up.
> We are about to go to dinner to Celebrate our anniversary tomorrow, we thought it would be better going today instead of New Years Day.
> 
> Talk to you soon, Today is 7 dpo for me. This is gonna be a long weekend!!!

Happy Anniversary!!
I'm so excited, today AF found me NATURALLY~ lol NO pills. Small things make me happy lol.
I hope y'all have a wonderful anniversary!


----------



## Jai Me

That's good news af came without taking Provera. Im anxious to know if we are pregnant! I know its too early, only 8 dpo, but it coming slowly but surely.
I would have loved to surprise DH with the BFP since todays our actual anniversary. He had to work today :( So Im on my own today. Hope I don't drive myself nuts with this TWW 
ss. 
Well happy new years eve! Here's to a new cycle for you and a BFP in 2012!
TTYL

JAIME :flower:


----------



## wanababy8909

Welcome! Gl on ttc#1
And congrats on af coming naturally I take provera as well and I still have to depend on it. I want a bfp sooooooo bad but I'm goin to try n lose weight first, so my chances of ovulating and af coming naturally are increased and finally get a bfp


----------



## Mrs.Matthews

wanababy8909 said:


> Welcome! Gl on ttc#1
> And congrats on af coming naturally I take provera as well and I still have to depend on it. I want a bfp sooooooo bad but I'm goin to try n lose weight first, so my chances of ovulating and af coming naturally are increased and finally get a bfp


Thank You!
How long have you been trying? 
I too struggle with my weight. I stopped drinking cokes and gained weight :)
Are you also taking clomid? Good Luck on your Journey!!
:dust:


----------



## Mrs.Matthews

Jai Me said:


> That's good news af came without taking Provera. Im anxious to know if we are pregnant! I know its too early, only 8 dpo, but it coming slowly but surely.
> I would have loved to surprise DH with the BFP since todays our actual anniversary. He had to work today :( So Im on my own today. Hope I don't drive myself nuts with this TWW
> ss.
> Well happy new years eve! Here's to a new cycle for you and a BFP in 2012!
> TTYL
> 
> JAIME :flower:

Keep me updated!! I really hope you get your :bfp:


----------



## wanababy8909

Actively trying for 5mths straight, and ntnp for over a yr. I was on 50mg of clomid but didn't ovulate. That's y I'm gona start tryn to lose weight first to increase my chances of ovulating


----------



## Mrs.Matthews

wanababy8909 said:


> Actively trying for 5mths straight, and ntnp for over a yr. I was on 50mg of clomid but didn't ovulate. That's y I'm gona start tryn to lose weight first to increase my chances of ovulating

I did not ovulate on 50mg either. They had to bump me up to 100mg then on to 150mg:shrug:


----------



## wanababy8909

Yea I dnt think I can go up that high untill its absolutely necessary, the 50mg put me through so many symptoms


----------



## Mrs.Matthews

wanababy8909 said:


> Yea I dnt think I can go up that high untill its absolutely necessary, the 50mg put me through so many symptoms

Sorry to hear that! 
Luckily I tolerated it pretty well. 


How is everyone?!


----------



## Jai Me

Mrs.Matthews said:


> Jai Me said:
> 
> 
> That's good news af came without taking Provera. Im anxious to know if we are pregnant! I know its too early, only 8 dpo, but it coming slowly but surely.
> I would have loved to surprise DH with the BFP since todays our actual anniversary. He had to work today :( So Im on my own today. Hope I don't drive myself nuts with this TWW
> ss.
> Well happy new years eve! Here's to a new cycle for you and a BFP in 2012!
> TTYL
> 
> JAIME :flower:
> 
> Keep me updated!! I really hope you get your :bfp:Click to expand...

Well today is CD 28/11 dpo and I caved and decided to test,:nope: 
it was :bfn:! 

I am trying to say positive, I know there is still Hope, but I am feeling Hopeless at the moment. 

How about you??? Are you starting your Clomid here soon???


----------



## Mrs.Matthews

Jai Me said:


> Mrs.Matthews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jai Me said:
> 
> 
> That's good news af came without taking Provera. Im anxious to know if we are pregnant! I know its too early, only 8 dpo, but it coming slowly but surely.
> I would have loved to surprise DH with the BFP since todays our actual anniversary. He had to work today :( So Im on my own today. Hope I don't drive myself nuts with this TWW
> ss.
> Well happy new years eve! Here's to a new cycle for you and a BFP in 2012!
> TTYL
> 
> JAIME :flower:
> 
> Keep me updated!! I really hope you get your :bfp:Click to expand...
> 
> Well today is CD 28/11 dpo and I caved and decided to test,:nope:
> it was :bfn:!
> 
> I am trying to say positive, I know there is still Hope, but I am feeling Hopeless at the moment.
> 
> How about you??? Are you starting your Clomid here soon???Click to expand...

Sorry about the BFN! You still have time! I'm hopeful and praying for you :) 
I am sorry I haven't been around the last couple days. It has been extremely busy around my house. I started Clomid yesterday  3 more days of pill popping and then I'm back to waiting but this time for ovulation LOL Why does everything about TTC'ing have to be a waiting game! How was the Anniversary? New Years? 
Keep me updated:flower:


----------



## waldo241

Hi, I'm a newbie too :hugs: Just joined today as I've also seen a few posts I should reply to. Happy posting!

Ali xx


----------



## Jai Me

waldo241 said:


> Hi, I'm a newbie too :hugs: Just joined today as I've also seen a few posts I should reply to. Happy posting!
> 
> Ali xx

Hello and Welcome to BnB! :flower:


----------



## Jai Me

Sorry about the BFN! You still have time! I'm hopeful and praying for you :) 
I am sorry I haven't been around the last couple days. It has been extremely busy around my house. I started Clomid yesterday  3 more days of pill popping and then I'm back to waiting but this time for ovulation LOL Why does everything about TTC'ing have to be a waiting game! How was the Anniversary? New Years? 
Keep me updated:flower:[/QUOTE]



YES, everything is a waiting game, wait to start AF, wait to O, wait to test, wait to start this med, wait to BD, wait wait wait. I totally agree. Today is CD29/12 dpo. I have have any symtoms really. I normally spot before AF shows up and I have not had any of that. 
Our Anniversary was nice, thank you for asking. Also New Year's was ok, We didn't do anything really. What Dose of Clomid are you on now?
Well have a great day! TTYL :flower:


----------



## Mrs.Matthews

waldo241 said:


> Hi, I'm a newbie too :hugs: Just joined today as I've also seen a few posts I should reply to. Happy posting!
> 
> Ali xx

:happydance: welcome!!


----------



## Mrs.Matthews

Jai Me said:


> Sorry about the BFN! You still have time! I'm hopeful and praying for you :)
> I am sorry I haven't been around the last couple days. It has been extremely busy around my house. I started Clomid yesterday  3 more days of pill popping and then I'm back to waiting but this time for ovulation LOL Why does everything about TTC'ing have to be a waiting game! How was the Anniversary? New Years?
> Keep me updated:flower:



YES, everything is a waiting game, wait to start AF, wait to O, wait to test, wait to start this med, wait to BD, wait wait wait. I totally agree. Today is CD29/12 dpo. I have have any symtoms really. I normally spot before AF shows up and I have not had any of that. 
Our Anniversary was nice, thank you for asking. Also New Year's was ok, We didn't do anything really. What Dose of Clomid are you on now?
Well have a great day! TTYL :flower:[/QUOTE]


I'm still on 150mg. If it doesn't work this month then it's on to a new pill or possibly IUI. I'm just praying that it works this month. My husband and I decided this is our last year at TTC. Honestly I'm tired from the whole process. How was your day? Did you retest?


----------



## Jai Me

Well, I didn't test again, but I started spotting, so I am pretty sure I am out. I normaly spot a few days before I start AF. So as soon as I start I will call the Doc to get a refill on my Clomid. But Im ok. I just hate the anticipation, it's Killer!


----------



## hakunamatata

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/welcome2.gif


----------



## Mrs.Matthews

hakunamatata said:


> https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/welcome2.gif

Thank You!
Congrats on your pregnancy!


----------



## hakunamatata

Thank you! :hugs:

I hope you get your BFP soon.


----------



## Mrs.Matthews

hakunamatata said:


> Thank you! :hugs:
> 
> I hope you get your BFP soon.

Thank You!


----------



## Jai Me

Well Im OUT! AF showed up today. I just phoned the Doc, she is calling in a refill of the Clomid, So I will start it on Tuesday 1/10/12. Of course it's a bummer AF arrived, but I am glad that it came on it's own, without Provera, and also it came on CD31. So it seem's my cycles are becoming more regular then before!!!!


----------



## v2007

:wave:

Welcome. 

V xxx


----------



## Mrs.Matthews

v2007 said:


> :wave:
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> V xxx

Thank You!


----------



## Mrs.Matthews

Jai Me said:


> Well Im OUT! AF showed up today. I just phoned the Doc, she is calling in a refill of the Clomid, So I will start it on Tuesday 1/10/12. Of course it's a bummer AF arrived, but I am glad that it came on it's own, without Provera, and also it came on CD31. So it seems my cycles are becoming more regular then before!!!!

Sorry Jai Me, :(
What mg of Clomid are you on? I am still on 150mg. Tonight is my last night to take it :) 
Are you by chance taking any prenatal vitamins? I take Women's One A Day Prenatal. So far they have been great, I just don't like how big they are. If you do, can you make any other recommendations?
I'm ashamed to say but I have no idea what day AF came.. I need to pull out my Ipad and look it up. I feel a bit lazy this go round, maybe its my way of me just accepting the fact that this cycle is also a slim to none chance.. I dunno. Anyhow, Hope ya have a wonderful night! :)


----------



## Jai Me

Hey Tabitha,

This round I will be on 200 mg, I believe. Ill pick up my script Monday and start Tuesday. Cycle day 5-9. 
I have been taking prenatal vitamins, when I remember. I've taken one by NatureMade, CVS brand and the same ones you are taking. They all are big!! And I still get occasional fish berps from them all. Yuck! 
So you have an ipad! I wanted one of those so bad!! We decided to buy a Motorola Xoom Tablet for my DH and myself, they will arrive Tuesday! :)
Do you use an app to keep track of everything? I have an app on my DROID and my ipad touch I use to log my cycles, symptoms etc.,
I've decided to start a "diet" Monday. I've gained a decent amount of weight since the summer, it'll also help keep my mind off TTC, for a few moments out of my day. Im hoping.........
I really can't believe how exhausting TTC has became. I wish I was like oops! Im pregnant, like everyone else I know. 
Im tired, but Im trying to stay up to finish watching HOUSE. lol
TTYL
Enjoy your weekend!
Jaime


----------



## Mrs.Matthews

Jai Me said:


> Hey Tabitha,
> 
> This round I will be on 200 mg, I believe. Ill pick up my script Monday and start Tuesday. Cycle day 5-9.
> I have been taking prenatal vitamins, when I remember. I've taken one by NatureMade, CVS brand and the same ones you are taking. They all are big!! And I still get occasional fish berps from them all. Yuck!
> So you have an ipad! I wanted one of those so bad!! We decided to buy a Motorola Xoom Tablet for my DH and myself, they will arrive Tuesday! :)
> Do you use an app to keep track of everything? I have an app on my DROID and my ipad touch I use to log my cycles, symptoms etc.,
> I've decided to start a "diet" Monday. I've gained a decent amount of weight since the summer, it'll also help keep my mind off TTC, for a few moments out of my day. Im hoping.........
> I really can't believe how exhausting TTC has became. I wish I was like oops! Im pregnant, like everyone else I know.
> Im tired, but Im trying to stay up to finish watching HOUSE. lol
> TTYL
> Enjoy your weekend!
> Jaime


I hate when people around me just "pop" up pregnant and then say "we weren't even trying". Honestly, it makes my blood boil! Why does it have to be so hard for us? Tbh, I think thewomen and men with fertility struggles make better parents because it's something they have been trying so hard for. But that's just my opinion. 

Yes ma'am, I got an Ipad2 when they first came out. I bought me one and my husband one. My poor hubby, he knows if we have/adopt a little girl he is in trouble :-$ Every month I pick out new cribs and decor lol. That's shameful, I know :haha: I love the App IPERIOD I keep everything on that! I can write notes for the day, add fertility nformation and it tracks my period with the most likely fertile days. You can also track your cervix, bbt, CM and when you've taken pregnancy test and ovulation test with one click! I love this app! For me, it's a godsend. I'm horrible about remembering things so it's nice it's all in one spot and I can easily pull up a list of all my periods in the past along with whatever notes, symptoms I had going at the time. 

A few months ago I purchased the p90x workout dvd's and didn't even make it thru the warmup before I was crying LOL so I promised myself Monday I'm starting my diet and no matter what I am going to push PLAY and try my hardest. Even if I cry (again) lol nobody will know well maybe except you lmoa! I hate telling this but I have gained so much weight! I'm shamed to say, but I've gained 50lbs in 3 years. With my height 180 looks real good on me so if I can lose down to that I would feel/look better. I wanted to join curves, but for some odd reason every time I think about it I feel like a cow being hurded. Odd. I know ) 

I love House too but I miss cuddy! I'm also obsessed with "Bones" and "The Walking Dead"
Anyhow, I've gotta get scattin this house doesn't pick up itself. Oh but I wished it could


----------



## Jai Me

Wow, I have been super busy, sorry for the late response. 

So today is CD 4 for me, I am due to start Clomid 200mg tomorrow. Im not sure why my Doctor increases it every month. I just follow suit. It sucked because the 50mg cost me $15.00, 100mg $30.00, not the 200mg $60.00!!!!!
Today I was starting to realize how expensive this is, Prenatals, OPKs, Clomid, Pre-seed. This will be my 3rd cycle on Clomid, Hoping for the "3rd times a Charm".....LOL. But I always am prepared for disappointment, of course. 
Today I am also starting my "Diet", I pretty much just count Calories, I didn't weight watchers in the past with much sucess. I also use an app called My Fitness Pal, to log in my food, exercise, water intake etc., I love it! You can also sign up online. It's free and you can have friends join and befriend them. My Friend Reesey is on there and my mom, but neither one of them ever log on, so I have to just encourage myself this time around. LOL. I also try to drink at least 10 cups of water per day. I need to loose a good 20-25 lbs. I am also going to try my best to take the darn pre-natals everyday. I have slacked off, and not been taking them like I should. 
That's funny, you love House too and Walking Dead, I thought I was the only person who watched Walking Dead. I hate scary stuff, but I couldn't stop watching that Show. I also watch Jersey Shore, I know it's so retarted, but I've watched every one, since they started the stupid show and just can't help it. LOL. That's pretty much the only reality show I watch. 

So how's it going for you today? I have been so busy this entire weekend, and now here Monday at work, I have been swamped. 
You know, I dont know if you want to take these messages private??? or not, You can PM if you want, or we can continue to talk on this thread. I feel like it's "our" thread. LOL. Well I hope to talk to you soon. 
Did you whip out the Px90? I have never done that before. I hate exercising, period. If I had more friends that lived close to me, I would probably invite her over so we would do it together, and laugh at ourselves. 

TTYL
Jaime


----------

